# How to talk to kids when reconciling



## Houstondad

What do you tell your kids when you are getting back together? It's not me! Ha! My sister came to me for advice about her and her boyfriend. I've been pretty helpful, but have no idea what to say to her kids.

They were together for 5 years and had a sudden breakup. Nothing major like infidelity, but it was over misunderstandings and egos, and finances. They have been slowly working on making it work again for the last couple of months and they are now in a good place from what they tell me. They want to tell their kids ( she has 2, he has 1), but are a little scared how they will react. My nieces are 10 and 15, so they are not too young but I know they liked her BF very much. What should I suggest to my sister?


----------



## C3156

Why not just be upfront with the kids? I think they are old enough to understand the concept of relationships and that break ups happen. But they love each other very much and have worked to build a stronger relationship.

Not sure what else happened between the two, but honesty is the best policy. Delivered at an age appropriate level, of course.


----------



## Houstondad

I told her just to be honest, without going into every little detail. And that they love each other very much and that the issues they had were not because of the kids ( as far as I know). I know kids sometimes blame themselves for a parent breakup or divorce. My sis didn't know how to respond if the kids ask, that breaking up can happen again.


----------



## Blondilocks

Ask her how many times she's going to move some man into her kids lives.


----------

